# First muskie!!!!



## buzz94111 (Jul 9, 2013)

Muskingum univ grad i was pumped to land my first muskie! 41 inch, 20lbs. Alum today about 10:30am. My friend also landed a 38 1/2 muskie. It was all thanks to him and his gear or i would have been in trouble on my own. 3 mph 7inch plug, water temp 44. Both released  Awsome day!


----------



## Boathead241 (Oct 4, 2005)

What a fish. Amazing being geared properly and see what happens

Sent from my VS920 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Priorityfishing (Aug 12, 2012)

That's some fish. Great work. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

.......wow!..........


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice fish!!!


----------



## Old Rookie (Jun 21, 2013)

nice.. hope someday that is me in the pic. great job!!


----------



## buzz94111 (Jul 9, 2013)

Thx, whew its gonna be tuff falling asleep tonight.


----------



## Boathead241 (Oct 4, 2005)

Put the fish in the freezer and go to bed

Sent from my VS920 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Nice!!!!!!!


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

after seeing all the exclamation points....i can fully understand the high you're on right now....enjoy it! beautiful fish


----------



## Lundfun (Oct 26, 2013)

Wow...great fish. Congrats!


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice one.... Congratulations!!


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Good job that's one nice fish !!!!!! :B


----------



## Saugeyeaddict (Oct 22, 2011)

Holy muskie! Nice job- you could've said it was 50lbs and I'd believe that! Nice going.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Nice job congrats awesome looking fish. You guys keep it up hook as many as you can so they stay off my baits.


----------



## webby (Nov 14, 2011)

Congrats. I second what Troy said!


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice fish! If anyone catches one below the spillway with a blue chrome smithwick in its mouth, your welcome.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Great job! Did you log it?

https://www2.ohiodnr.com/MuskieLog/welcome.aspx


----------



## barmstro (Sep 1, 2013)

I have only had dreams about a fish like that


----------



## buzz94111 (Jul 9, 2013)

Thx to all. It will be logged now.


----------



## mdad85 (May 7, 2013)

Great Catch, Be Proud!!


----------



## BilltheBaitCaster (Feb 16, 2010)

Congrats on the Muskie man, there is not a feeling like it in the world!


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

Just now seeing this post...

Congrats!! Great catches. :B
Gives me the urge to take up Muskie fishing and I'm not that far from Alum


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice!!! Sorry about your new addiction though. lol  :B


----------



## FLRedfish (Sep 1, 2013)

Now that's what I am talking about! That could keep me from missing saltwater fishing a little. Nice job man!!


----------



## Sarge189 (Sep 29, 2010)

Nice, Nice and Nice, I caught my first in the spillway about 15 yrs ago. one was 41inch and the other was a monster 47inch had them boys mounted.


----------



## barmstro (Sep 1, 2013)

That is what dreams are made of


----------



## buzz94111 (Jul 9, 2013)

Sarge189 said:


> Nice, Nice and Nice, I caught my first in the spillway about 15 yrs ago. one was 41inch and the other was a monster 47inch had them boys mounted.


Thx, i kinda wish i did mount, but the picture will have to last me.


----------



## FLRedfish (Sep 1, 2013)

buzz94111 said:


> Thx, i kinda wish i did mount, but the picture will have to last me.


You can get a replica made. Cheaper than mounting and the fish lives to fight another day


----------



## Josh h (Aug 14, 2011)

FLRedfish said:


> You can get a replica made. Cheaper than mounting and the fish lives to fight another day


+1

Awesome catch! Falls for fishin


----------



## NeVeRsCuRd (Dec 28, 2013)

FLRedfish said:


> You can get a replica made. Cheaper than mounting and the fish lives to fight another day


Awesome fish! Congratulations!! 

They see me :T they baitin'...lol. Remix!


----------



## sipes.38 (Mar 26, 2014)

One day I can only hope to have a fish that size on the end of the line, let alone land itCongrats


----------



## bitemybait (Feb 21, 2014)

Congratulations on the Muskie! I am an alum as well always wanted to catch a Muskie. Maybe I will try and get one this year. Go Muskies!


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

buzz94111 said:


> Muskingum univ grad i was pumped to land my first muskie! 41 inch, 20lbs. Alum today about 10:30am. My friend also landed a 38 1/2 muskie. It was all thanks to him and his gear or i would have been in trouble on my own. 3 mph 7inch plug, water temp 44. Both released  Awsome day!


When we gna go out


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Great fish!


----------



## kayaker189 (Feb 20, 2014)

Fantastic fish congrats brother.


----------



## rcrook02 (Mar 17, 2014)

Nice Fish! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Enthusiast (Jun 20, 2011)

Awesome!

I've never caught a muskie.


----------

